# Tinctorius Masipasoula



## philip (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry wrong Posting can someone put it in the ride forum.

Thanks

Hello 

I´m back here again.

I habe a question. Have anyone from you Tinctorius Masipasoula I want to have some information about thes morph.

I hope someone can help me.

My information is:
Masipasoula is a small village near Monts Atachi Bakka this village is 15 miles away from the Monts Atachi Bakka and also between this places is an anabranch from the Big Ponte....

Sorry for my worse english.

Greetings

Philip


----------



## philip (Oct 14, 2007)

here are two pics of this morph.




















Greetings

Philip


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

Are these frogs even available in the US?


----------



## philip (Oct 14, 2007)

It seams that now Frogs of this morpg been in the Usa.

But when someone knows something about these frogs pleas tells me.

Greetings

Philip


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Other than basic care for D. tinctorius...what sort of information is it you're looking for?


----------



## philip (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi i have the "normal" information about tinctorius.

I search information abbout this morph. Information from your Tanks information from the habitat.

So you see i need spical information.

Thanks

Greetings

Philip


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Philip,

schreib mir doch kurz eine PM / Email mit ner kurzen Info, was du genau wissen möchtest , dann kann ich den Übersetzer spielen :wink: 

Grüße
Andreas ( Ä / AE_le_terrible)

(I wrote Philip to send me a PM, I will translate and post his questions asap)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how distinct is this morph from yellow backs?


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay, just received a PM with Philip`s questions:

Do they have special requirements in temperature or humidity, how do you keep them, are they very sensitive?

Does anybody have more specific information on their habitat. What does it look like there?
(I assume I can answer that myself, as I have been to French Guiana before, but feel free to post any further information if you have some)



So here is my answer:

They are, as mentioned, from the Monts Atachi Bakka, close to Maripasoula. I was told that this is a rough place with tons of Orpeilleurs (Gold "mines"), very dangerous to go to and the forest around the village is pretty much cut down. But the forest growing around the mountains seem to be still intact. LESCURE and MARTY write about green Atelopus spumarius in that area, which made me want to go there 

As for tinctorius, its comparable to Saül, which isn`t that far away.
If I remember correctly, Atachi Bakka tincts get quite large, their ivory colored pattern varies from stripes to large splashes over their back.

Well that`s all I know.( I will send a translated version of this to Phil)

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks for translateing that. that was kind of you.


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

I have three males of this morph (my luck is not the best :roll: ) and their breeder is quite insistent that this morph is separate from both Saul and Attachi Bakki. On the http://www.dendrobase.de species/morph guide this morph is listed separately from the other two. Looking at the maps on http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/Maripasoula there is a quite large river between Maripasoula and Attachi Bakki which could suggest that although a similar morph they are geographically separate.

They are very large, hardy frogs and have a habit of smashing plants. As froglets they were very skittish and moved like bullets but are now very bold, in a viv that is heavily planted with sturdy plants. They like to climb and are frequently seen at the top of their 60x45x60cm Exo Terra. They seem to prefer having bromeliads in the viv and are always a lot calmer when they are there even if they only use them for toileting. As well as bold they are very inquisitive and like to see what's going on when I'm working near the viv. Their stomp factor is incredible and can easily jump 18" and more, so really not suitable for smaller vivs. I have a 3' tank I'll be setting up for them soon. I am looking out for females but understand they are hard to come by at the moment. The guy who bred mine lost his female but he had sold quite a few froglets at Hamm so there is a good change more will start appearing soon.


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Here are some pics of my three so you can see the difference in the markings. All three have small blue spots on their rear legs. The frog in the above photos that *philip *posted was their mother. They are coming up for two and a half years old and are still growing :shock: 



















































And as a newly acquired froglets...


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

I would very much like to have it confirmed if these frogs are a distinct morph or if they are not. If they are and are being confused with Sauls, Black Sauls and/or Attachi Bakki morphs then they are quite likely being eliminated as a morph and the other morphs are becoming "polluted" with cross-breeds. As I said before, their breeder is adamant they are a distinct morph, and not Attachi Bakki, and I'm pretty sure the other known breeder of this morph in Europe is as well.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Phillip,
how big are the adults you have? are they captive bred or wild caught?


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Philip doesn't have any, as far as I know - unless he found some in the past couple of months and didn't let me know. I plan to measure them, maybe tonight. I'm trying to work out what the easiest and less stressful way to do it is. Probably graph paper. One of them is noticeably growing, each month it's markings have shrunk. The other two are still pretty much matching it but their growth is not so easy to see. They are a lot bigger than female leucs if that helps  

Mine are captive bred. Not sure about their parents but I think they were too.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Those frogs are beautiful.
Candy


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, Candy  They really are stunning and I really, really don't want to see them disappear from the hobby. My poor boys, they were all calling last night... sounded like they were trying to out snore each other :lol: It was horrible hearing them call though and thinking there was no female to hear them for hundreds of miles, if not thousands


----------



## philip (Oct 14, 2007)

Hallo

So I´m back. Sorry to so many work at the last time. So i have know some frogs of them. I have 3 Males and 2 females. And for one week i have found the first egs. 

But egs are not frogs, so i must wait the next 5 mounths to say ok it works. 

We will see. 

I make some Pictures at the next time.

Greetings

Philip


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Philip,

That is fantastic news    

I am so happy you found some  

It's even better news that they are breeding. Good luck with them      

I'd love to see pictures of them.

Now I just have to find some females for mine...


----------

